
I Don't Focus on Generating a Quick Profit - cuu508
https://www.indiehackers.com/interview/why-i-dont-focus-on-generating-a-quick-profit-160d4f87b6
======
janis777
It's a very nice alternative to "grow or die" mentality of other
startups/projects. But it only works when you are not 100% dependent on its
success, so not for everyone.

------
somada141
"After years of disappointment with get rich quick schemes, I know I'm gonna
get rich with this scheme. And quick." ~Homer Simpson.

I used to be rather besotted with IndieHackers stories but every other story
was "I built X over a weekend/week/month and now I can't figure out which
marina to dock my yacht on and it's hard". Being exposed to all that "success-
porn" was doing a number of me cause for the life of me I couldn't think of a
good idea/side-venture that hasn't been done a dozen times and would be
possible to put together over a rainy weekend and which would go on to
generate oodles of money. Naturally, depression ensued.

While I don't think the story above is a one-size-fits-all, is anything?, I
think it's valuable to see stories about mild success and perseverance as a
healthy-norm instead of expecting too much from oneself.

------
luqmanbadar
I think we need to be more patience for a large amount of profit. if we wish
to get quick profit then it is less and less.

